# paraphimosis or penis problem



## Jann (Feb 10, 2005)

Joey is a three year old male. His penis extrudes(sticks out) 2cm from the sheath all the time. This problem started shortly after he was neutered, although the vet (we have a new vet) has said it's unrelated. 

We tried several different lubrications but Joey licks himself to a full erection at least once a day and sometimes more. When the penis goes down the sheath folds back in with it, with the end still extruding. This has caused irritation and blisters on his penis. When he licks himself to erection,the end of his penis actually bleeds from the swelling.

I found a vet in Forestville, CA, who had done 3 other surgeries over the years for this problem. He operated on Joey last October. The surgery was defined as a preputiotomy and preputial lengthening. The surgery was a success for up to 10 days after healing(14 days). We were elated! Then the penis came out and stayed out again. Our vet is willing to redo the surgery at no charge, but I'm desperate to find another solution before putting Joey through that again.

Has anyone had this problem??


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Awww, poor Joey! I've never heard of this, I hope someone can offer some advice.


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Sorry dont know how to help but I hope you get it sorted it must be very stressfull for you and Joey.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Awwwwww poor guy. I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i would talk to the vet willing to redo the surgery and see what they think, see if they think its honestly worth it after the failure last time and see if there are any other options.
personally ive never come across this problem so cant offer any real help.
sorry!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Jack's penis is almost always stuck out a teeny bit. Not 2 cm though, poor Joey. How about lubricating it and then puting him in a belly band so he can't get to it to lick it? Maybe ice would make it go back in? I hope you can figure out something but it sounds like he may have to have another operation so he doesn't get an infection from the wounds...


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Poor Joey! When Stewie was neutered, the same thing happened to him. But my vet said that it was something that happened occasionally with neuters. I would just use vaseline to "put it back in", for lack of better words! lol It just went away after a while. I've never heard of the surgery or anything that you mentioned though. I agree with Foxy about talking to the vet about what he thinks of re-doing the surgery. Or maybe look around for another to get a 2nd opinion. Maybe even a specialist of some kind. I sure would hate to have him go through another surgery if there's another option. Sorry, not really much help I guess!


----------



## Jann (Feb 10, 2005)

*Joey's news*

Okay, we live in California, so you will probably think this is typical for us. Last week I went online and found two papers written about Joey's problem by vets in Greece and the UK. Each of them noted there may be some correlation between the penis problem and a dog's back.

I found a wonderful animal chiropractor in our area, Ganelle Dippe, who is also a licensed people chiropractor. She went back to school to be trained to treat animals. I believe she has taught a class over at UC Davis vet school. So far she is in great demand, from people sending their personal jets so she can travel to treat their horses, dogs, etc. 

My husband and family thought I was nuts, but I took Joey to her. Turns out he needed an adjustment in his neck and also has a sensitive place on his spine down by his tail. I paid my $55.00 and took Joey home, his penis still out.

The first time Joey licked himself I put KY on it and when it went back in the sheath I put some ointment around the outside. The ointment was from Dr. Long, who did the surgery last year. I don't know if it's the chiropractor, the ointment, or if it's temporary, but we are on day 4 of "Mr. Winkie" being totally in the sheath!!

Thank you to all the folks who responded to my posting. Thankfully, Jann


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Poor guy, I do hope he's all recovered.


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

for monte's winky issues we use Vaseline, a few times a day. we have tried many things but this is the only thing that seems to help. good luck and hope he feels better soon


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Teddy has a similar problem where the outer sheath of his penis rolls inwards. The hair irritates the shaft of his penis, and it gets stuck partially out. It swells slightly and gets bright red. I've been checking it fairly often after the first occurrence, so I don't think it's ever lasted long. 

I don't like KY or Vaseline. My boyfriend and I don't even use them for personal massage or sex lubrication (sorry if that's TMI ) because of all the petrochemicals in them. Instead, we use virgin organic coconut oil. It's safe to eat and it's a natural anti-fungal. I use it on Teddy and it always fixes the problem!

It works just as well, if not better than Vaseline, and they are both oil-based lubricants.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This thread is 2 years old, but maybe it can help others now that it's been resurrected?! I've never had this problem with Brody, but I know it can happen. The coconut oil sounds like a good alternative to vaseline or other lubricants.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, I just figured I'd post here in case someone came across the post while doing research. Teddy JUST had this problem today (again), so I was searching around for a possible cause. I thought I'd post my alternative to Ky/Vaseline in the meantime. 

PS: The coconut oil is great, AND it has the added benefit of making your hands smell soooo good!


----------

